# grade beam pricing



## hayseed (Aug 31, 2005)

I am in Saskatchewan.I was wondering what people are charging per foot for grade beams.I am pricing a small addition,12 by 24,so 48 ft of beam.Any comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grade beam means concrete wall up to a slab and below frost? Frost in your area is 3-4 ft? Footing or without? How much bar? I've heard the term "grade beam" but in my area we call the above a stem wall. RT


----------



## hayseed (Aug 31, 2005)

Rob 53 said:


> Grade beam means concrete wall up to a slab and below frost? Frost in your area is 3-4 ft? Footing or without? How much bar? I've heard the term "grade beam" but in my area we call the above a stem wall. RT


Grade beam being concrete wall sitting on piles(frost line is 8 ft here) to carry wood floor joists in this application.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

What difference does it make "what people are charging for grade beams"? What's it going to cost you to do the work? Do you know your overhead? Your labor costs? Material costs? No one else knows these items as they relate to your business, so how can "what people are charging" matter to what YOU should be charging?

Not trying to sound harsh, but if you're pricing the addition, you need to base it on your costs- not someone elses- otherwise, you'll be wearing the ole' orange apron and saying "Liquid Nails is in aisle 5" in no time flat.....

Bob


----------



## hayseed (Aug 31, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> What difference does it make "what people are charging for grade beams"? What's it going to cost you to do the work? Do you know your overhead? Your labor costs? Material costs? No one else knows these items as they relate to your business, so how can "what people are charging" matter to what YOU should be charging?
> 
> Not trying to sound harsh, but if you're pricing the addition, you need to base it on your costs- not someone elses- otherwise, you'll be wearing the ole' orange apron and saying "Liquid Nails is in aisle 5" in no time flat.....
> 
> Bob


material costs are easy to calculate.As I have not personally formed a grade beam before I am uncertain as to the labour. I did not make a vow to match whatever anyone else was doing,I was merely looking for a reference point.I also have no desire to work for less than going rates based solely on my costs(something I have been guilty of in the past, due to lack of what others were charging )


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hayseed, down here we just call your folk, Bigfoot.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------

